# pw schutz ?



## lazza (10. August 2001)

hallo,

ein kurze frage: ich hab  bei geocities ein paar seiten und möchte eine davon passwortgeschütz machen

wie macht man so was?
geht das, hat jemand erfahrungen bei geocities?

1000 dank

lazza


----------



## GoLLuM (10. August 2001)

*das wollt ich auch mal machen*

und hab da glaub ich ein script bei http://www.grammiweb.de/java/indexsonstiges.shtml gesehen.

aber ob das bei geocities geht, weiß ich nich. kommt halt drauf an, ob das mit java oder mit cgi oder sonstwas gemacht wurde.
aus eigener erfahrung weiß ich, das bei geocities keine externen/eigenen CGI-scripüts verwendet werden können - falls die das nich in der letzten zeit geändert haben.

hoffe, ich hab dir geholfen!


----------



## lazza (10. August 2001)

*danke*

probiers gleich mal aus

lazza


----------

